# Leather Upholstered Chair Repair--Doweled Seat Frame Rail Replace



## KiloGolfFox (May 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, thanks for looking.

I've gotten my hands on a really nice, high-quality leather office chair that I was told only needed minor repairs to its rolling base. Upon further inspection, however, I discovered that the weight and force of the steel spring mechanism attached to two rails in the seat frame (pictures below), broke both rails. I'm trying to find a way to replace the rails in the frame (which were dowel-pinned) without taking the seat frame apart completely (it's still covered in leather). My initial idea was just to cut two replacement rails (hard maple?) and use pocket hole joinery (since they're hidden underneath) to join them to the stiles on the frame, but I'm not sure I'll be able to get enough clamping force due to the tight workspace to keep them lined up properly. I'd prefer not to use brackets if possible, and am not sure that the current rails can be salvaged very easily.

After fitting new rails, I'd also like to somehow bulk up the frame, and was considering putting a bracing piece (3/4" plywood?) in between the two rails to help even out the load of the spring mechanism for the future.

Any advice that you have would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

What a light frame! I agree that you would need to beef up those slats. I think I'd epoxy and tape in two, much more robust, slats.


----------

